# Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie



## John Doe12 (14. August 2011)

Hallo

Dies ist kein klassischer Reisebericht, da ich dort nicht im Urlaub war, sondern alle 6 Wochen in Canada bin zum arbeiten, an den Wochenenden wurde natürlich geangelt.

Gestartet sind wir im Januar, da war noch nicht viel mit Angeln, denn bei -30°C macht dass nicht sehr viel Sinn.
Der nächste Trip begann Anfang April und langsam konnte man auch ans angeln denken.





Gefischt wird mit sehr einfachen Mitteln, Rute mit "M" Aktion 4000er Rolle 10 lb mono, 40 Gr. Blei und 2 Hakenmontage, 2 Tauwürmer dran und das Blei einfach über den Grund rollen lassen. Dabei ist dieser schöne Saibling rausgekommen.









Nach und nach verschwand auch der Schnee und das angeln wurde in der Frühlingssonne richtig angenehm.









Von einem Arbeitskollegen bin ich dann zu einer Bootstour eingeladen worden, um auf einem der vielen Seen, den Saiblingen nachzustellen. Naja es hatte 5°C, Regen, aber was solls, für Canadier ist das Frühling, für mich einfach nur arschkalt. Das Fangergebnis war allerdings zufriedenstellend.









Das war der "Frühlingstrip, mit schönen Saiblingen aus Fluss und See, die Lachse waren noch nicht freigegeben, das sollte im Sommer folgen.

Ende Juni ging es dann wieder über den Atlantik und ich freute mich schon aufs Fliegenfischen, obwohl ich es noch nie gemacht habe, dafür lebe ich wohl auch nicht in der richtigen Region,(Ostfriesland).
Als Guide hatte ich einen Arbeitskollegen, der seit 40 Jahren auf Lachs fischt, von daher schonmal gute Voraussetzungen, die Lizenz kann man im örtlichen Baumarkt, (Canadian Tire, oder Angelshop, Pro Nature kaufen, 37 $, dazu den Daily Fishingpass 90 $).
Am Fluss angekommen erwartet einen ein Briefumschlag mit Namen drauf und allen erforderlichen Informationen, wie Gewässerkarte und die Pools an denen man fischen darf. Das Gewässer war einfach ein Traum.














Ich folgte den Anweisungen meines Kollegen und das werfen war einfach nur schwierig, nach und nach wurde es besser und gegen Mittag konnte ich dann wenigstens ca. 15 m problemslos auswerfen.

Mitten in der Strömung kam dann nach 3h erfolglosem werfen der Biss, der Drill ist einfach unglaublich und dauerte ca. 30 Minuten, wie mein Kollege später sagte, ich habe schon einige gr. Fische gefangen in meinem Leben, aber da war kein vergleichbarer Drill dabei, das ist einfach nur geil.









Nach diesem Megadrill konnte ich den Fisch in den ruhigen Bereich des Flusses führen und mein Kollege landete ihn, zuvor versicherte er mir das ich ein Glückskind bin, denn dieser Lachs war über 20 Pfd. schwer und sowas fängt man nicht jeden Tag, in 40 Jahren hat er 10 vergleichbare Fische gefangen, nur zum Verhältnis, ein absoluter Glückstreffer, diesen Fisch beim ersten mal Fliegenfischen an den Haken zu bekommen.














Nach 2 schnellen Fotos ging der Fisch auch auch wieder zurück in sein Element.

Später hatte ich noch einen Fehlbiss, das war aber vermutlich ein Saibling, gegen 14.00 Uhr packten wir die Sachen, denn 9h Fliegenfischen reichen völlig aus für einen Tag.

Da wir direkt am St. Lorenz wohnen liegt es nahe, das man dort Makrelen und Dorsche fangen kann, vom Ufer aus.
Das konnte man schön nach der Arbeit mal für 1-2 h machen.

Mit einem kleinen 40 Gr. Pilker auswerfen und langsam über den Grund zupfen erwies sich als sehr erfolgreich.














Beim Versuch einen Dorsch zu erwischen, kam dieser kl. Kerl,(ca 35cm),zum Vorschein.









Im September geht es wieder rüber und dann gehts es wieder auf die Seen, ein paar Saiblinge fangen, vielleicht auch nochmal auf Lachs, das wird man dann sehen.
Die unglaubliche Natur und die Artenvielfalt der Fische ist schon unglaublich, Makrelen, Dorsche, im St.Lorenz und nach 10 Minuten mit dem Auto am Fluss auf Lachs und Saibling.

Wer vorhat, dort mal zu fischen, der sollte sich allerdings einen Guide nehmen, denn die Anzahl an Gewässern ist schon unglaublich und wenn man da das richtige auswählen soll, braucht man dafür schon 2 Tage.

Achso Canada ist natürlich groß, ich bin in Matane, (Quebec, Gaspesie.) gewesen.
Zu den Sprachen, man sollte englisch beherrschen, französisch ist von Vorteil, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, ich verstehe nur ein wenig und sprechen möchte ich es nicht, ich habe bisher alles bekommen was ich haben wollte, auch in Läden wo die Verkäufer kein Wort englisch sprechen, irgendwie kann man sich immer verständigen, wenn es auch mit Händen und Füßen ist, hauptsache es funktioniert.

So dies war mein kl. Bericht, von meinen Erlebnissen in Canada, das wird ein unvergessliches Jahr für mich.

Petri Martin


----------



## Hannoi1896 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie*

Super Fotos, schöner Bericht. Du Glückspilz #6

Darf man fragen, als was du in Kanada arbeitest? |supergri


----------



## John Doe12 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Super Fotos, schöner Bericht. Du Glückspilz #6
> 
> Darf man fragen, als was du in Kanada arbeitest? |supergri




Danke, ja das ist wirklich Glück soviel Zeit in einem Angelparadies zu verbringen und dafür auch noch bezahlt zu werden:q.

Ich bin Elektriker bei einem Windkraftanlagenhersteller,(omg was fürn Wort).

Martin


----------



## ThomasL (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie*

toller Bericht und schöne Bilder#6


----------



## H.Christians (15. August 2011)

*AW: Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie*

Toller Bericht, klasse Fotos.

Mal was ganz anderes, als immer nur im "Flachland" zu angeln.


----------



## John Doe12 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie*

Jo das stimmt...danke...


----------



## John Doe12 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie*

Ein paar Bilder hab ich noch


----------



## Jean (17. August 2011)

*AW: Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie*

Schoene Bilder und so ein Lachs ist immer was Besonderes....Congratulations man!


----------



## John Doe12 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Bericht,Canada, Gaspesie*

Danke, Thanks,Merci....|supergri


----------

